# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Taino Cove Treasure Beach

## poolguywindsor



----------


## Sweetness

Thanks for posting this video.  39 days until my first trip to Treasure Beach.
The water and beach look amazing.  Taino was recommended to me and it looks great.  Bless

----------


## dickylobster

A bar, a pool, a private beach cove, Irie Mon !!

----------


## Debrahmw

Great video of Taino Cove.We went by there in March but did not go in. We were at Sunset. We did go to MarBlue so we saw the layout there, also very nice, slightly upmarket I would say but comfy.

I was thinking Sweetness you are staying at Jake's, is that right. We loved eating there and at Jake Sprats. One thing I wanted to bring up, if you are a pool person, their pool isn't that great. It's kind of nice in an artsy way but its really right next to the restaurant so there is no way that you can at all feel private while being in the pool unless noone was eating and there are people hanging out there alot. Mind you, it is not the bar though. But I felt like even though the place was groovy and cool with a beautiful spa, I am not sure about staying there because I am a total pool babe and also don't feel comfy feeling on display...thought I would give you a heads up.  I am unsure about this but I think if you walk all the way to the right at Jake's you get to a gate and just outside that gate and kind of down from Jack Sprats is a teeny little beach cove, very quiet, I noticed some people walked down there. There are also other beaches to walk to along the beach but that one is essentially on the property. I imagine it will be very quiet anyways this time of year. Its pretty mellow in the spring, so summer would be even more so!! There likely will always be folks around Jack Sprats in the evening though for a meal and also right at Jakes too. I really really look forward to going back next year! Debrah

----------


## Sweetness

....very sweet to give some advice.  I love a nice pool too.  I wonder if I had lunch at Sunset if they would allow use of the pool.  Same w/MarBlue - plan dinner there but I am sure we will have to dress since it seems high end.

Otherwise I will be checking the beach area by Jack Sprat's and maybe a trip over to LilOchi.  My time is going to go by too fast I know but I will be back I am sure of that.  It looks so peaceful.   

Love to see pics if you have any.
Bless
Sweetness :Cool:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Every time I have stayed in Treasure Beach it has been off season, and pretty quiet. That was one of the things at Taino Cove that was really nice was the pool, it was like having a private pool. I went swimming every morning I stayed there and never saw another person. Dont wait too late to eat dinner or you could be out of luck other than jack Spratt,s or Frenchmans Reef.

----------


## Jim-Donna

http://youtu.be/WiOHMXTTvHYOh i love t.b.

----------


## Jim-Donna

what did i do wrong? UGH

----------


## Sweetness

Jim and Donna bless you for that video it worked perfectly and wet up my eyes as the sun drop into the sea.  Paradise fi real.
thank you so much

----------


## tbay

sweetness,
 we stayed in tb at the white sand back in 09. We were there late april and it was very very quiet,
The wild onion is an awesome resturant that serves a killer pasta and jack sprats rivals the pizza at Angela's in Negril (if not better dare i say!lol!)

If it is quiet beauty, with some of the most amazing sunsets on earth that you are looking for then you are in for a real treat! Enjoy!

Cant wait to hear all about it.

----------


## poolguywindsor

The Wild Onion is closed, but other spots to check are Fisherman,s Inn Vicus makes really good fish and fried chicken dinners, Olivers Dutch Pot,and Frenchmans Reef.

----------


## Kim Lau

I was here reading all what you wrote and then decided I should probably tell you about another place in Treasure Beach where my husband and I were turned on to.  Button Bay Beach Getaway.  Its like 15 mins. or so from Jakes.  It seems like its way out, but once you go through the gate, my husband and I looked at each other and knew we were at the right place.  You guys were talking about pools.  WOW this is one is located just above the ocean,  very very nice, very private. The entire place is cozy comfortable, the food is amazing, and nature and animals and gardens.  Here is the website.
http://www.buttonbayjamaica.com

----------

